# Need help with KEF speakers for first ever theater



## shaurysaw85 (Nov 27, 2020)

So the room is about the size of a bedroom (16m2) and I would like help picking out speakers.
Browsing amazon I came across KEF speakers with discounts including: Q250c for $750, Q550 for $650 each and Q150 for $700 for the pair. Prices in AUD btw.
Is this amazing value as I’m not familiar with other options in the market and what competes with these.
I am planning on having the floor standing and centre speaker at the front and the bookshelf speakers as the rears, is this viable? Or should I benefit from a different layout with less speakers?
I have no experience with hifi audio and would like a great value theatre setup, thanks for the help in advance 😊


----------

